# Critiques on Chant, Please!



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

And here ya go....Cob Cottage HKOH Enchanted, King's first daughter that I will retain. And I can't wait till next year. :leap:

She's pictured at two months old. I would love honest, nit-picky opinions on her! Also, her knees are growing into her legs-they're half as big as they were when I took that pic!!

I'm working on getting rear pics of her-she acts like a jack rabbit when ever I try, LOL.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

She's an Alpine?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I see: Nice rump, nice topline, does dip down though, I would like to see straighter legs actually, doesn't look to toe out, overall she looks very dairy and has great conformation.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks! She looks like she dips down cause I was tickling her on her topline, and she dipped down.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I have to agree with ownedbythe goats. Over all I'd be happy to have her.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You need a bigger camera... cause the one you are using now takes small pictures


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

She is also very beautiful. Not much to dislike. I followed the link to her page and on her rear shot I noticed that she toes out and could do with a little more width, but other than that, I really like her.

Love how elegant she looks, too. Your herd is very nice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I guess I'm going to be the one that will be incredibly nit-picky! Lol.

*Cons:*
Toe out in rear
Tad too much rear leg angulation (but that is most likely from scrunching her down)
The chest floor could blend better into the girth
Neck could be a bit longer with a tad more blending into the withers
Could have more brisket
Could be quite a bit wider in the escutcheon, and have more arch in the escutcheon
I would like to see more width throughout the body
I would like her to have more depth into the rear barrel

*Pros:*
Nice amount of body length
Fairly level rump
Very angular
Lots of femininity
Great dairy character
Neck blends well into the brisket
Front legs are squarly set under her
Nice strong topline
Great strength in the chine
Decent upstanding stature
Nice strong shoulders
Withers are nice, not too prominent
Long bone patteren throughout
Looks to exhibit nice, flat bone
Nice thurls
Appears to have a decent spring of rib
Strong upright pasturns
Nice width in the hips and pins
Nice pallet
Conforms to breed standards
No serious defects.

Comments: 
Really nice doeling aside from the toe out, and lack of width. I would love to see her as she matures, and I'm really curious as to how Kings' daughters mammary systems are!

Is her tail still like that?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Lacie, thanks fro the in-depth comment   I, to, can't wait 'till next year!!!! No, her tail is no longer like thta  I got a new rear pic of her, she no longer toes out, surprisingly-I'll try to attach it soon


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Grrrrr....So, apparently, I deleted the pic that really shows how nice her udder is.  I'll try to get ANOTHER one of her body and udder soon. OK, so in this pic, she toes out. I can never manage to get a good, show-offy pic.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The thing that stands out the most is the low hair change. She maybe lacking in rear udder. But only time will tell


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

TDG-Farms~ yes, I'm a biw worried about thta, but I've had doelings that look like they're going to have a really low udder-and then they don't. And then I'm all, "oops, sorry, sorry never mind," LOL


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

New rear udder pic with her NOT acting up! Trying to get a body pic soon!

Lacie??? LOL!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Newest pic! She's grown so much!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Wow, she's getting big, looking good too 

For the rear, she is still lacking in width in the escutcheon, and arch, but other than that its nice.


Love how she's growing


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's really pretty!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I love her. She has great extension of brisket and nice leg set. Nice smooth topline but in this picture, her rump slopes a bit more than it looked in the first picture and she looked longer in the first picture.... just goes to show you that pictures can be deceiving. Se has a nice uphill stance and long dairy neck. She has lots of body capacity already. All in all she is a very nice doeling and I would be proud to own her.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all!


----------

